# Jamie Lynn on her pregnancy



## GlamYOURUs (May 13, 2008)

[youtube]8ov6QUVy_do&NR=1[/youtube]

Thought this was hilarious and cute


----------



## ndn-ista (May 13, 2008)

LOL that is soo cute, the babies are anyway.


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2008)

hahahahahha


----------



## MACATTAK (May 13, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## BRosa (May 13, 2008)

ahahhaaaa!  really good.  oh those babies are so cute, the way "jamie" carried her bags and everything....awwww.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 14, 2008)

haha! thats great


----------



## makeupmadb (May 14, 2008)

I saw that a while back, so sweet and funny!


----------



## Kuuipo (May 14, 2008)

Little bundle of adorableness.


----------

